# Chronic muscle tension anyone?



## Toonia (Jan 26, 2006)

I have had chronic muscle tension and anxiety for many years now. It has caused me a lot of vascular/tension headaches. I could go on with symptoms, but it sometimes feels like the two are relatied - the mental anxiety and the physical muscle aches.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

Same here.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I have that and unfortunately I didn't ask about that aspect ever at the doctors or therapist. It really stops me from wanting to approach people or being approached sometimes. 
I don't know the answer but some people in here said benzos would help.
Yoga might help with it if a non-drug approach is wanted. Once someone told me to do bioenergetics but I can't find someone who does it. It involves releasing bodily tension through a set of physical exercises. This person could see I had bodily tension as a problem that hinders me.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I have a lot of muscle tension. I've been told its from constant stress and anxiety.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I think some of my muscles have actually developed deformedly under the effects of stress an anxiety, mainly my shoulder and neck muscles. I get headaches a lot that I think are due to my neck problems, and my hunched shoulder muscles cause my chest to hurt often. It sucks. I considered asking my mother to let me see a chiropractor about getting a brace to correct my posture (and hopefully my muscles), but that would probably cost thousands of dollars, so I just live with it and try to benefit from the muscle tension relief of my anxiety medications.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

ColdFury said:


> I have a lot of muscle tension. I've been told its from constant stress and anxiety.


:ditto


----------



## Lil' Pimpin? (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wow, same here*

I've had awful muscle tension since I was I'd say around 10-12 years old, I've never been able to touch my toes bending over and have had to go to sports medicine doctors when the muscle tension was affecting my skiing. I try to do stretching but that's been to no avail. Benzo's have helped me, but when they wear off, (and that's pretty quick) you're back to square one. Is it unheard of to have a muscle relaxant in conjunction with benzo's?


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Wow, same here*



Lil' Pimpin? said:


> Benzo's have helped me, but when they wear off, (and that's pretty quick) you're back to square one. Is it unheard of to have a muscle relaxant in conjunction with benzo's?


Have you tried Valium? It's pretty effective as a muscle relaxant, and lasts the longest of any benzo's I've tried (which is quite a few.) It initially made me really tired, but as my body has adjusted to it, that's worn off. It doesn't make me as loopy as other muscle relaxers ie. Flexeril and Soma.

You could ask your doctor for muscle relaxers...they seem to hand them out like candy around here.


----------



## Dead Eyes (Apr 25, 2006)

I've always felt totally stressed out, but I never seemed to have any tension in my back or head area. I always thought that was weird, but recently I've developed prostate problems that we've traced to muscle tension in the pelvic floor muscles.. 
Flexeril pretty much solved it for me with just a little bit of drowsiness, though I may have to go to a phsyical therapist if it recurs. :hide


----------



## mystica24 (Jun 15, 2006)

I've had alot of tension and bunched muscles in my upper back (shoulder blade area)....sometimes when I rub it it gives me headaches but after a while I feel better. And I realize i hunch over alot too and I'm trying to remind myself to stop doing that, I don't know why I do it.


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

Yes. My shoulders are like rocks. I try to stretch every day, and I get a massage as often as I can (when I can afford it). Funny thing is, at my last massage, I had the therapist who was supposed to be the best at deep tissue techniques, and after working on just my neck and shoulders for over an hour she still didn't get all the kinks out. My muscles were so tense and "stuck" that I couldn't even feel the pressure at times, it's like they were numb.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Chronicle stress/tension sufferer here due to anxiety


----------

